# Favorite Turtleback



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

This is my favorite pattern and it was a free be from Creative Corner. I have made abut 15 of these and everyone loves it. It is simple and goes real fast. I afraid my pictures does not do it justice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it - and tried to find the pattern on the internet, but came up empty. I searched on "turtleback from Creative Corner" and couldn't find it. Can you give a website address, please?

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely work and I love your yarn stash in the back round. Looks like you will have lots of work ahead of you...


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

VERY nice!!! I would love that in cream. Also loving all your wool...hubby would have heart failure if my stash ever reached that size lol


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

I have made 3 in the cream and they really turn out good.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

I could not find it I got this in 2002. They must have changed the name. Send me your e-mail and I will send.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes I know i'm beginning to feel like a hoarder. But I do have a lot projects in mine and I do alot of charity knitting. You should see the other side. I keep telling myself I need to donate the ones I do not like knitting with, and I'll do that some day.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it - and tried to find the pattern on the internet, but came up empty. I searched on "turtleback from Creative Corner" and couldn't find it. Can you give a website address, please?
> 
> Your work is beautiful.


 Rookie, Please e-mail me at [email protected] I counldn't find it on the net either, but I got my copy in 2002. I tried sending to your PM but didn't work.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful !! and quite a LARGE stash you have !! :thumbup:


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## sharonjewell (May 12, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

I think they both look lovely.

Anyone would be proud you wear them.

They look so nice to wear anytime.


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

This is lovely and I am also in awe of your yarn stash!!!
xxx


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

They are beautiful. I really like the design on the back. Beautiful work.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Love your work but got a really big kick out of your yarn stash. I thought mine was out of control but you could open a yarn store in there!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like my kind of project. Would love the pattern too please. [email protected] I tried to find it but no luck. Thank you


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

May we come shopping in your closet? I can only imagine how much fun it must be to walk in there and just smell the yarns and touch them and have the "problem" of picking something out to work on your next project. Your work is beautiful - I haven't tackled anything this big yet but one day - one day. Hugs!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice!!!


----------



## Verna (Jan 13, 2011)

Love this pattern, perfect for the office working ladies. Would love to knit a couple for Christmas gifts if the pattern shows up......LOL


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely and what a yarn stash you have!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely, looks like it would be beautiful on!


----------



## rmarie (Feb 25, 2011)

may I please be included in having a copy of this pattern It is simply beautiful thanks & God bless [email protected] 










2c


----------



## mjb (Apr 20, 2011)

love it, please email me the pattern or link for pattern thanks mjb
[email protected]


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here and would love the pattern, too. 
[email protected] The turtleback is beautiful.


----------



## vicstitcher (Oct 31, 2011)

I love the pattern and the work is beautifully done, too! and look at all that yarn! Now I don't feel so guilty when I buy more!


----------



## AlabamaGramma (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd love to have the pattern, too, if you don't mind. Pls send it to [email protected] Thx a million! Hope I can do it as well as you! It's beautiful.


----------



## baylaketrail (Jun 28, 2011)

I too would like this pattern - beautiful. 
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Gloria N. M. (Aug 17, 2011)

Me too. This is absolutely gorgeous, I can just see my sister wearing this. Please may I please have the pattern too? [email protected]


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If you can scan in the pattern, you can then post it here for everyone who would like it.

And what is your favorite yarn that you used?


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

How beautiful ..I also checked for pattern...could not find.My email is [email protected] and would appreciate you sending me the site or the pattern...Your stash looks like mine..we could start our own yarn shop..Have a great day and Thank you.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

THis is a beautiful design and I, too, would like to have the pattern or where I can get it. Thanks!


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I have been searching for this pattern for months! Please email to me

[email protected]

THANKS!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Very, very nice. I love the aqua one. What an awesome "stash" you have. You have no reason for being bored now, have you ?


----------



## sailorlady (May 19, 2011)

This is a lovely pattern. I tried to find it on the web also but no luck. Please send to my PM.
[email protected]

Your work is beautiful
Thanks


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous. I like the back of the blue/aqua one. Very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi, I would be so appreciative to have the pattern also. Thanking you in advance. 

[email protected]


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

lponsford said:


> I could not find it I got this in 2002. They must have changed the name. Send me your e-mail and I will send.


May I please have the pattern as well? [email protected]

I LOVE your stash!!!! I'm going to show it to my husband whenever he complains about mine!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

@ Iponsford - just about ruined my keyboard drooling over your stash. Thanks! 

Beautiful sweaters, though


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your sweaters. Love your stash.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Please may I be added to get a copy too?
[email protected]


----------



## Dtheisen (Feb 10, 2011)

I love it! I would appreciate the pattern too. [email protected]

Thank you,


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful...and I love the color...I wear all watery colors.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

REally nice work. Well done.


----------



## lochsmom (Apr 14, 2011)

Striking! Love the blue one.


----------



## Annette Slade (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work! I would love to get the pattern as well. Thank you for sharing.

[email protected]


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

I googled Creative Corner and came up with no site to find pattern. Please help would love to do a few of these.
Beautiful work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Love it. Is that your stash in the background? WOW!!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

it sit just plain beautiful


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pls add me to your "send pattern" list. Thanks. 

[email protected]


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! is lovely front and back, Nice Pattern, please add me to the list. Thank you. 
[email protected]


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

bonmouse65 said:


> May we come shopping in your closet? I can only imagine how much fun it must be to walk in there and just smell the yarns and touch them and have the "problem" of picking something out to work on your next project. Your work is beautiful - I haven't tackled anything this big yet but one day - one day. Hugs!


Yes I love my yarn closet (room) now one goes in but me and the pups.


----------



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

I would like a copy of the pattern, too, pretty please! [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

While I LOVE my children, your craft (or maybe just yarn) room makes me look forward to when I can convert a room of theirs mor myself! lol. Not for a while though as the oldest is only 8. Husband is going to be Dr though so perhaps we'll have an extra room some day soon...LOVE your work, keep it up!And you may have more yarn than my LYS...


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

I've scanned and will post it now. My favorite yarn is the bernat boucle this bulky. Any mistakes are hard to find with that yarn. The tourquise is with a 3 ply just made it larger.


----------



## doi1401 (May 3, 2011)

Annie's Attic has a booklet with several patterns for these. My DIL asked if I could make one for her which I did last year and she loves it. Her office is chilly and this proved to be perfect.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

lponsford said:


> This is my favorite pattern and it was a free be from Creative Corner. I have made abut 15 of these and everyone loves it. It is simple and goes real fast. I afraid my pictures does not do it justice.


This is the Turtle back sweater pattern. Have fun let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## LisaW (Oct 8, 2011)

Love it! I bet the cream color ones really show your beautiful work! Your stash room looks amazing. 

Just downloaded the pattern, thank you very much for sharing! Lisa


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Out to get some yarn. Thank you Norma


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wonderful! I can see why it's your favorite!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pattern!

Can you advise us on stitch gauge or approximate measurements for a Small, Medium, or Large size? -- Just some idea from your experience? Sure would appreciate it! ;-)


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> Looks like my kind of project. Would love the pattern too please. [email protected] I tried to find it but no luck. Thank you


Thanks so much for the pattern and prompt reply.

:thumbup:


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the first one, what kind of yarn did you use. Will you share the pattern. The second one is pretty also.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

lponsford said:


> lponsford said:
> 
> 
> > This is my favorite pattern and it was a free be from Creative Corner. I have made abut 15 of these and everyone loves it. It is simple and goes real fast. I afraid my pictures does not do it justice.
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

These turtlebacks are really gorgeous, and your stash is incredible!
Thank you very, very much for making this pattern available.

Wool & needles already in hands, I starting tonight!


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern also. Could you please send it to me? [email protected]

FYI, my daughter lives in Prosper, my mother lives in Plano, and my brother lives in Dallas. My granddaughter is delivering, via c-section, our first great-grandbaby (a BIG boy) in the morning at 7:30 AM! I cannot wait for my daughter to send us the first pictures via her phone to our computer. We will see him Thanksgiving.

We go through Mesquite every time we go to visit (we live just out in Shreveport in Keithville). Small world, huh.
Thank you so much for the pattern.
Kathy


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

May i please be included in the hoards of requests for ur turtleback.. they are awesome.. perfect in fact and thank u very much for shareing! [email protected]


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

For all those asking for the pattern, Lponsford already posted it on page 4 of this message.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Thank you very much for the pattern!
> 
> Can you advise us on stitch gauge or approximate measurements for a Small, Medium, or Large size? -- Just some idea from your experience? Sure would appreciate it! ;-)


I use the 184 most of the time for a bulky yarn. The sweater fit so loosly you do not have to concentrate on the size that much. When I made for my granddaughters I used less stitches one of them I think I went down to 100(that made 50 across the back) The first one I made I followed the pattern totally and my sleeves reached the floor, I'm not real tall, that is why I shortened the sleeve and put the cuff. When I used the finer yarn I used the 200 stitches and smaller needles ( 9 )needles so the knitting is still loose. I like the way it looks loose but I'm sure it would be fine if you knit tighter.


----------



## RHRandle (May 6, 2011)

What fun! It took me a while to figure out what website URL to search for, but I eventually found it on The Wayback Machine, the Internet Archive site. Here is the actual website archive for this pattern, complete with a color picture of the sweater:

http://web.archive.org/web/20030427055453/http://www.creative-corner.net/patterns/free/8.html

Thanks for sharing your pattern; I think your blue sweater is much prettier than the original!


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

That sounds like me I have honestly gotten out of bed at 2 or 3 in the morning because i can't get a pettern out of my head. Just feel better getting it started. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm glad you found it. I was hoping that maybe the woman that created the pattern would hear about how popular her pattern is, I think her very much, like I said it has been my favorite since 2002.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

The black one is Bernat Soft Boucle I use about 3 skeins. I have to find the blue got it on sale some where.


----------



## RHRandle (May 6, 2011)

The link I entered does not work as a live link, I've tried entering it 3 times and it adds a bunch of stuff in the middle of what I actually entered. If you copy and paste everything starting from AFTER the word blank"> into your browser, and end it with .html to replace the dots after the 8, it should work. Here is the link again:

http://web.archive.org/web/20030427055453/http://www.creative-corner.net/patterns/free/8.html


----------



## RHRandle (May 6, 2011)

I was intrigued by the design on the back as well, till I realized it was the pattern on the blouse underneath, haha.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

I love your poodle and Yorkie. So sweet. I have 2 Yorkies now. Used to have Poodles.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Jerannsb said:


> I love your poodle and Yorkie. So sweet. I have 2 Yorkies now. Used to have Poodles.


You get so attached to the little guys, I lost my poodle 2 years ago. Yorkie is still around plus I adopted a maltise and found a Griffon one day trying to get on the freeway. Of course the Yorkie thinks it's all about him.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Beautiful job.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

kgardenseed said:


> I would love to have the pattern also. Could you please send it to me? [email protected]
> 
> FYI, my daughter lives in Prosper, my mother lives in Plano, and my brother lives in Dallas. My granddaughter is delivering, via c-section, our first great-grandbaby (a BIG boy) in the morning at 7:30 AM! I cannot wait for my daughter to send us the first pictures via her phone to our computer. We will see him Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Love it. Is that your stash in the background? WOW!!


Afraid so.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Is that a yarn shop in the background of your picture? If not, I am coming to visit. The sweater is pretty, too.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

mernie said:


> Is that a yarn shop in the background of your picture? If not, I am coming to visit. The sweater is pretty, too.


No it's my stash.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Lponsford,
Everything just looks beautiful. One question, are these all your skeins???? So many of them and I though I had a lot. hahaha will have to show my friends.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH for anwering my questions concerning gauge and size. Now I have something to go on when knitting this pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

It's so beautiful! I love it! What yarn did you use for the blue?


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful work....so fine.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for your lovely sweater pattern ...(((HUGS)))


----------



## Verna (Jan 13, 2011)

Iponsford, you made my day....LOL My hubby wanted to see the picture of the shrug I was raving about so I pulled it up to show him! Bingo!!! He ask if you owned a yarn shop....LOL Thank YOU, he doesn't think my stash is so bad now.....ROFL!!! PS Thanks for sharing the Pattern as well!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

lovely.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for pointing out my missing the download of the pattern.. was so excited.. I do have a question. WHere it says cast on 15-20 sts then pick up sts, k and p for cuffs where am I picking up the sts??? Am I just to add to the 100 (for lg) at each end and does it mean the orig 100 to be "picked up"???


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Go here for a free pattern and picture tutorial. The sweater is basically just a rectangle with a border on each end. You wrap it around then sew up sides to make sleeves.

http://manyhorsesmane.wordpress.com/2009/03/24/easy-sweater-to-knit/

Crochet version:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90689B.html?noImages=&utm_source=20110422_April22&utm_medium=Emails&utm_campaign=Weeklynewsletter&utm_content=P-SimpleCrochetShrug-90689&r=1

OOPS! just saw your download. Sorry! Oh well, here are two more patterns to check out.

Vicki


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

thank you! thank you! pj stitches!!


----------



## treblemaker (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Love your huge stash, too, it's great you also do charity knitting. I'm afraid my stash is getting outta control and am going to go through it & donate to someone/organization. I recently moved and donated several lg. bags of yarn to a senior's home, but the woman in "charge" said that not many knit or crochet anymore  I was surprised. I'll keep looking.

If you do find the name of the beautiful pattern, I'd love to give it a whirl, it is gorgeous! I love the diamond pattern on the back and was wondering if that's your chair or if it's the design of the pattern. You do great work!

Updated to add: I've just downloaded your pattern, thank you, thank you, thank you!!! This looks like fun!


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

I couldn't find the pattern. Could you possibly send it to me via PM or my email? [email protected]
Thank you so much.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice. It looks like one of the circle jacket patterns I've seen so much of lately.
This is a vest made from a very similar pattern. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-36983-1.html
This is the link to the Endless Circle Vest pattern, free on Red Heart: http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2461.pdf
Go to Ravelry and type in circle jacket. You'll find a large number of patterns for this type of jacket, many of them free. 
There have been several discussion of these circular jacket/sweater/vest patterns here on the forum. Someone just posted a link to a Lion Brand pattern for a shrug made very similarly. It's called Burnished Bronze Shrug and is pattern #L0438. This is a link to the pattern that probably won't work because LB tends to tie their patterns to the cookies they write to your computer. But, you can access the pattern for free as long as you have a free account, just type in the name or pattern number http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0438.html
I checked Ravelry for Turtleback Jacket and they linked to an Amazon book with 8 patterns: http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Turtleback-Jackets-Sue-Childress/dp/1592172717%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ%26tag%3Dravelry-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3D1592172717
If you like the circle jackets on Ravelry and are in a book-buying mood, Amazon carries one by Sandra McIver called knit, Swirl! Uniquely Flattering, One Piece, One Seam Swirl Jackets, that has oodles of circle jacket patterns in it: http://www.amazon.com/Uniquely-Flattering-Jackets-Foreword-Bordhi/dp/0981985912/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320822365&sr=1-1


----------



## mqmom10 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful work. I too would love the link or pattern.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

RHRandle said:


> The link I entered does not work as a live link, I've tried entering it 3 times and it adds a bunch of stuff in the middle of what I actually entered. If you copy and paste everything starting from AFTER the word blank"> into your browser, and end it with .html to replace the dots after the 8, it should work. Here is the link again:
> http://web.archive.org/web/20030427055453/http://www.creative-corner.net/patterns/free/8.html


Well, that was a trip to get the link(s) to work, but I followed your instructions and they worked perfectly. I did have to fiddle a little and use "remove hyperlink" so I could remove the extra dots/periods add the .html. Thanks for posting the link and the directions to make it work.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

lponsford said:


> I'm glad you found it. I was hoping that maybe the woman that created the pattern would hear about how popular her pattern is, I think her very much, like I said it has been my favorite since 2002.


I found the pattern using the link given by RHrandal and it showed what looked like the oroginal post. 
There was a link to contact info in the post. I imagine the business is no longer if the web site is down and you'd probably have to do some digging to find the the designer, but if you'd like to try, this is what was on the link:
Conventional Mailing Address:
Creative Corner
332 Fifth Street
West Des Moines, Iowa 50265-4623
Telephone:
In-State Local (IA): (515) 255-7262 
Toll free: 1-800-277-8427
FAX: 515-255-1762
[email protected]


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Thankyou so much to Iponsford for starting this amazing thread.


----------



## laurielee (Mar 16, 2011)

i have been looking for a pattern like that my e-mail is [email protected] would love to hear from you


----------



## sailorlady (May 19, 2011)

Don't know how you got the URL to work but I keep getting server not found? Any ideas? I got it by pasting the url. Clicking just didn't want to work.
Thanks for the URL


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you Norma!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

sailorlady said:


> Don't know how you got the URL to work but I keep getting server not found? Any ideas? I got it by pasting the url. Clicking just didn't want to work.
> Thanks for the URL


I couldn't get it to work either, whatever I tried! However, I'm satisfied with the link given on the 7th page of this forum.


----------



## knitaline (Nov 9, 2011)

I love this sweater. Any chance I could get a copy of the pattern since it doesn't seem to be available anymore?


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Now I love them. Nice work. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Elaine.Fitz said:


> It's so beautiful! I love it! What yarn did you use for the blue?


I did find a skein I had left it is Aura from Austermann.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for downloading the pattern,did you make ribbed cuffs,is that why you cast on 15- 20 stitches for sleeves and then did you pick up 30 more stitches for the sleeves then?


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you Iponsford for downloading the pattern. To any others that can't find it, she has her comment/download for the pattern on page 4 of this forum.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

karhyunique said:


> Thank you for downloading the pattern,did you make ribbed cuffs,is that why you cast on 15- 20 stitches for sleeves and then did you pick up 30 more stitches for the sleeves then?


Yes but if you do want cuffs make you leeves longer and you can roll them up. I'm one of those people that prefer 3/4 sleeves.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Now I love them. Nice work. :thumbup:
> 
> Pam


That is a very nice complement.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Lorraine2651 said:


> Thanks for pointing out my missing the download of the pattern.. was so excited.. I do have a question. WHere it says cast on 15-20 sts then pick up sts, k and p for cuffs where am I picking up the sts??? Am I just to add to the 100 (for lg) at each end and does it mean the orig 100 to be "picked up"???


See if this helps a little I made my first one just as the pattern reads but my arms are short and knit loosley so the sleeves hung to my waist, I just rolled them up and told every one that was the was they were supposed to be. My next one I worked shortening the sleeves, picking up stitches around the sleeve when If finished everything but putting it to gether. This pattern is so forgiving It can't be messed up.

See if this helps:
You start at the bottom edge cast on I normally use 184 stitches. Work in 2 knit and 2 pearl until it's 3.5 inches. then knit 2 together and pearl 2 together for 92 stitches, knit2 and pearl 2 for 7 to 10 inches, I normally do 7 I'm short. when you have the 7 inches here you will add the sleeves increase 20 or how ever many you would like. and work in 2 knit and 2 pearl until you have 7 to 10 inches 92+ 20stitches. Bind off the sleeves 20 Stitches. and Kint 2 and Pearl 2 for 7 inches. Now increase for the collar back to 184 stitches. knit 2 pearl 2 for 3.5 inches. Bind off all. fold in half and sew sides together you are thru unless you want to add a cuff to the sleeves.

If you are knitting for someone tall or likes to have their bottom covered you can increase from 7 inches to 10inches.

I probably have you more confused now. The way I think of it is I'm knittting from the back to the front and I add sleeves in the middle.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

The blue one is made with Aura Austermann.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you get hte pattern if not e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I too love your pattern. Your work is great! What a fun stash you have going there. I am afraid if my stash were so large I would spend far too much time just fingering it! Just love that yarn. I also would live to make your turtleback sweater. Can you let me know how to get it?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Iponsford, I was so interested in this pattern last night that I was Googling like mad. There is a book called: Easy Turtleback Sweaters that has 8 turtleback patterns in it and it's for sale on Amazon and a few other sites. What I thought was interesting is that 2 of the 3 ratings on Amazon gave the book only 1 star out of 5. One of the low ratings said the finished sweater just didn't look good no matter how she tried to wear it, the other negative rating was because the knitter couldn't figure out what to so with the pattern. I can well understand not knowing what to do with the pattern and if it weren't for all of the earlier discussion on this forum, I wouldn't either. The irony, though is the negative ratings for the sweaters in the book, when everyone on the forum is ohing and ahing over your sweater which is deserving of every oh and ah. 
I really think you should look at the Endless Circle Vest pattern on Red Heart because I think you'll like it. It has no sleeves, so it would have different uses, but it's a nice versatile vest. It's made just a little differently so that the armholes are at your shoulder rather than down your arms, but, basically, the design is the same. This is a wonderfully versatile construction technique.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting your yarn. I do love the turquoise!


lponsford said:


> Elaine.Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > It's so beautiful! I love it! What yarn did you use for the blue?
> ...


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I dunno, I might have to drive to 
Texas!


lponsford said:


> mernie said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a yarn shop in the background of your picture? If not, I am coming to visit. The sweater is pretty, too.
> ...


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have made the grey turtleback jacket from Easy Turtleback Jackets by Sue Childress & Frances Hughes. The person I made it for just loved it and knew how to put it on without me having to tell her. Before I gave it to her I showed it to my neighbor, who couldn't figure out how to put it on without me showing her. Once she had it on she also loved it and wants me to make her one. I have to say that it is an easy pattern to do and it looked very nice on. In the book they have pictures and written text on how to wear it.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I too love your pattern. Your work is great! What a fun stash you have going there. I am afraid if my stash were so large I would spend far too much time just fingering it! Just love that yarn. I also would live to make your turtleback sweater. Can you let me know how to get it?


I have uploaded to page #4 of this topic. If you have trouble e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send it.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

a said:


> I have made the grey turtleback jacket from Easy Turtleback Jackets by Sue Childress & Frances Hughes. The person I made it for just loved it and knew how to put it on without me having to tell her. Before I gave it to her I showed it to my neighbor, who couldn't figure out how to put it on without me showing her. Once she had it on she also loved it and wants me to make her one. I have to say that it is an easy pattern to do and it looked very nice on. In the book they have pictures and written text on how to wear it.


I have other patterns that I orders from Annie's attic but I always come back to this one I guess because I have it in my head.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Iponsford, I was so interested in this pattern last night that I was Googling like mad. There is a book called: Easy Turtleback Sweaters that has 8 turtleback patterns in it and it's for sale on Amazon and a few other sites. What I thought was interesting is that 2 of the 3 ratings on Amazon gave the book only 1 star out of 5. One of the low ratings said the finished sweater just didn't look good no matter how she tried to wear it, the other negative rating was because the knitter couldn't figure out what to so with the pattern. I can well understand not knowing what to do with the pattern and if it weren't for all of the earlier discussion on this forum, I wouldn't either. The irony, though is the negative ratings for the sweaters in the book, when everyone on the forum is ohing and ahing over your sweater which is deserving of every oh and ah.
> I really think you should look at the Endless Circle Vest pattern on Red Heart because I think you'll like it. It has no sleeves, so it would have different uses, but it's a nice versatile vest. It's made just a little differently so that the armholes are at your shoulder rather than down your arms, but, basically, the design is the same. This is a wonderfully versatile construction technique.


I'll look it up I have a crocheted one started for my aunt in OK I need to finish. It is very simple and all one piece. I do not normally crochete but a friend of mine wanted to learn to crochete, therefore I was looking for something very simple and found this one. Wasn't free but I have made 5 so far and everyone loves it.

I like things that are simple so I can relax at home get enough stress at work.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you, yes I was able to print it off. Guess I was many of the readers who couldn't wait to try this so did not read all the posts before jumping in and asking for it. LOL

Thank you too for sharing pics of your wonderful work.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

mernie said:


> I dunno, I might have to drive to
> Texas!
> 
> 
> ...


Any time.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

laurielee said:


> i have been looking for a pattern like that my e-mail is [email protected] would love to hear from you


I know you get something in your head and it just keeps bothering you. I have a picture of one that one of our China employees had on 3 years ago and have not been able to find it but I'll keep looking.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

lponsford said:


> lponsford said:
> 
> 
> > This is my favorite pattern and it was a free be from Creative Corner. I have made abut 15 of these and everyone loves it. It is simple and goes real fast. I afraid my pictures does not do it justice.
> ...


Thank you. This really does look quick and easy - I already knew it was pretty.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL Yes I am confused a bit but I am a visual learner when it comes to knitting and crafts. Show me once and I am good to go. I will print it out and put it with the pattern I printed already. Now the big decision is what yarn do I want to use of the over 300 skeins I have. Thanks so much for your insight and patience.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

lponsford said:


> Yes I know i'm beginning to feel like a hoarder. But I do have a lot projects in mine and I do alot of charity knitting. You should see the other side. I keep telling myself I need to donate the ones I do not like knitting with, and I'll do that some day.


i for one would love to see the other side,mine is just as bad,but a lot less organized.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I just posted a list of links to sweaters/jackets made like this one. Some are the same, others only similar, but they are all interesting: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41830-1.html#689240
This is a child's version that I really like. It's a free pattern from Crystal Palace: http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/CotTwirl-balletshrug.html


----------



## bcrowley (Oct 19, 2011)

would love to have your pattern for this. Please send it to me here in good old nova scotia canada. Thanks
Bonnie email address [email protected]


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Iponsford, I was so interested in this pattern last night that I was Googling like mad. There is a book called: Easy Turtleback Sweaters that has 8 turtleback patterns in it and it's for sale on Amazon and a few other sites. What I thought was interesting is that 2 of the 3 ratings on Amazon gave the book only 1 star out of 5. One of the low ratings said the finished sweater just didn't look good no matter how she tried to wear it, the other negative rating was because the knitter couldn't figure out what to so with the pattern. I can well understand not knowing what to do with the pattern and if it weren't for all of the earlier discussion on this forum, I wouldn't either. The irony, though is the negative ratings for the sweaters in the book, when everyone on the forum is ohing and ahing over your sweater which is deserving of every oh and ah.
> I really think you should look at the Endless Circle Vest pattern on Red Heart because I think you'll like it. It has no sleeves, so it would have different uses, but it's a nice versatile vest. It's made just a little differently so that the armholes are at your shoulder rather than down your arms, but, basically, the design is the same. This is a wonderfully versatile construction technique.


I do have a book on Turtlebacks, and they do not look anything like this one, and if I hadn't knitted something like it in my baby items I probably would have been been confused. I think it the Shawl Collar that stands out.

I did look at the vest pattern and this looks like something my girls would wear. I'll let you know when I complete. Made the Turtlebacks last year for all the girl's. This year it is shrugs and scarf's for the younger one's

I have highschool friend in Kansas. Used to go over the state line in Liberal to party. I lived in Guymon OK.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

lponsford said:


> This is my favorite pattern and it was a free be from Creative Corner. I have made abut 15 of these and everyone loves it. It is simple and goes real fast. I afraid my pictures does not do it justice.


This is the most beautiful pattern for this type of jacket I have ever seen! I love it!! Please, please send me a copy also: [email protected]


----------



## lissal221 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been searching everywhere for a pattern like this... sort of a circle vest but with long sleeves.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm glad this popped up again! I searched KP and couldn't find dit again. It's called "The Thing - shawl collar sweater/shrug" - from Creative Corner - is this it? I started this using a lace yarn, 2 strands, & very soft & stretchy. I think I'm going to love it. Then I got confused on the pattern where it starts the sleeves - your note scratched out 50 sts and written over that is 15-20 - is this the sleeves? I don't understand this part. Can you clarify this for me - THANKS! 

I've done the sleeveless version so I thought this would be a breeze, but maybe I just have mental block.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

soneka said:


> I'm glad this popped up again! I searched KP and couldn't find dit again. It's called "The Thing - shawl collar sweater/shrug" - from Creative Corner - is this it? I started this using a lace yarn, 2 strands, & very soft & stretchy. I think I'm going to love it. Then I got confused on the pattern where it starts the sleeves - your note scratched out 50 sts and written over that is 15-20 - is this the sleeves? I don't understand this part. Can you clarify this for me - THANKS!
> 
> I've done the sleeveless version so I thought this would be a breeze, but maybe I just have mental block.


Yes the original sleeves were to add 50 stitches, but when I did the sleeves were way tooo long, so I shortened them to 15-20 and added a long cuff. I also used bulky yarn. The sleeves can be your preference long and roll the sleeves up or short. Let me know if I can be of more help.


----------



## Rochnrobin (Jan 1, 2013)

This is beautiful and exactly what I was looking for could youn email me the pattern please. My email is [email protected] thank you in advance my mom will love it


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

May I please have the instructions for your sweater? Thank you, Babs


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

Could you send me the link 
[email protected] Regards Norma 
Great stash great jacket


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I tried to find the pattern but I couldn't . Is it possible for you to email it please? [email protected]
Thanks YasminaB


----------



## Elsiecaptri (Apr 12, 2011)

Could you please forward me the pattern for this lovely item? 
I just completed a TB sweater and would like it to have long sleeves..was going to try to improvise...but if you have a pattern, would very much appreciate it or a link to it!


----------



## Gramsknits (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, I would love this pattern. I have searched and cannot find it. Would you be willing to share it ?


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Is it possible jet, to get pattern? Thank You.
[email protected]


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I made this a while back, using a lightweight aqua, something cheap picked up. Loved it when finished and still wear it. Easy to do.


----------

